# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  IIS et autorisation d'accs a un site!

## OminiuS

Bonjour,

J'ai cre un site web qui accde  SharePoint!
Sur le serveur de test, j'ai aucun mal a accder sur le site  partir d'un poste distant!
J'ai migr le site sur le serveur de production:
en local, j'ai aucun problme d'accs!
sur un poste distant, j'ai cette erreur :


```

```

Lorsque je vais dans l'observateur d'vnement, dans la zone scurit, j'ai cette erreur :


```

```

cela me parle de keberos, alors que dans le site j'autorise l'acces via windows, et que l'active directory gere le NTLM (pas Kerberos)

je ne sais pas ce qui est mal configurer IIS, ou autre chose dans le serveur?

merki

----------


## olivera

bonjour,
 partir de ce lien tu auras peut tre ton explication:
http://www.eventid.net/display.asp?e...curity&phase=1

voir M290706:

Cet vnement a galement t observs sur des serveurs web IIS qui ont activ l'authentification NTLM. Si un utilisateur anonyme se connecte au serveur Web par le biais de MS Internet Explorer, le navigateur essaie d'abord d'authentifier l'utilisateur en utilisant les informations de connexion de cet utilisateur. Comme il n'existe pas de tel utilisateur configur dans la base de donnes de scurit du serveur Web, la tentative d'authentification choue et le navigateur va alors tenter de se connecter anonymement.

(traduction google  ::D: )

----------


## OminiuS

obrigado olivera  :;): 

mais je suis dans l'active directory, donc pourquoi il refuserait mon authentification?

----------

